# ASTANA | National Space Centre | U/C



## Aliens (Jul 19, 2012)

Kazakhstan has announced its intention to further develop its space industry.
The National Space Centre is under construction in an Astana suburb.
render:


Taken from: http://centralasiaonline.com/en_GB/a.../18/feature-01

http://www.astanatimes.kz/index.php?uin=1290951468&pg=1342181478

First thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1531236

National Space Agency (KazCosmos). http://kazcosmos.gov.kz/kz/index/#


----------



## Aliens (Jul 19, 2012)

Kazak space agency "Kazkosmos"

Foundation of National Space Center of Kazakhstan laid in Astana 

ASTANA. July 3. KAZINFORM - The opening ceremony of a memorable sign erected in honor of the start of construction of mega-project - National Space Center of Kazakhstan was held in Astana today. 
Kazakh Premier emphasized that the project reflected the ideas and policy of our President such as attraction of foreign investors, establishment of high-technological modern productions, etc. 

"I believe the project will be completed on schedule and then Kazakhstan will acquire its own space center alongside with a space-launching missiles complex - Baikonur", he added.


----------



## Aliens (Jul 19, 2012)

Kazakh satellite *KazSat-3* will fly into orbit on a rocket light class "VEGA" from the cosmodrome Kuru in 2014.
TREND.az http://en.trend.az/regions/casia/kazakhstan/1980126.html

National Space Agency of the Republic of Kazakhstan
http://www.rcsc.kz/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=65&Itemid=141&lang=en

ASTRIUM, ALL THE SPACE YOU NEED!
Astrium to fully equip Kazakhstan’s Satellite Integration and Test Centre
http://www.astrium.eads.net/node.php?articleid=5939


----------

